# Commercial Gym Equipment



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

Im looking to open up a small gym. Most the Gym's i go to use Lifefitness and Hammer strength equipment. It's all pretty expensive though. Does anyone know of some cheaper alternatives that they would personally use if they went to a commercial gym. I have found a lot on line but never used any and need to know if people would actually use my gym if i bought into some of these brands. No point in setting up a gym if the equipment is shoddy and no one wants to train there! but also no point setting it up if my repayments are higher than my income, from buying expensive equipment! Any solid advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

You can get a whole line of nautilus nitro, or hammer imported form the usa.Used obviously.Ive done it.Plenty of good sellers there, for a fraction of new.Dont even consider buying it new.Dont buy Life its sh1t.The only brands worth buying are Nautilus,Atlantis & hammer.Some Cybex is ok.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't really help but I'm looking for a good cable machine and a set of dumbbells so if you find anything cheap please let me know :beer:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

powerzone are pretty good, nice guys too http://www.powerzoneuk.com/

they can personalise all the seat cover too


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Fat said:


> I can't really help but I'm looking for a good cable machine and a set of dumbbells so if you find anything cheap please let me know :beer:


i recently got this http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/strength/impulse-dual-use-adjustable-pulley.html

they do interest free credit. its a really good machine


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i recently got this http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/strength/impulse-dual-use-adjustable-pulley.html
> 
> they do interest free credit. its a really good machine


yer that stuff looks pretty decent. cant really see any individual prices though.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> I can't really help but I'm looking for a good cable machine and a set of dumbbells so if you find anything cheap please let me know :beer:


so even after the shipping fees and customs taxes it still works out cheap? do you have any links to sites you have bought from?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULTIGYM-MULTI-GYM-LAT-RACK-SMITH-MACHINE-WEIGHTS-BENCH-/270774738015?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3f0b6e9c5f

Check out this mate, uk-gym is their name on ebay, mate bought someone similar and i'm very impressed by it, proper sturdy commercial equipment, told me it was the cheapest new equipment he could find...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

the key i think is to set up the gym for yourself, because at the start you WILL loose money until the customers start coming in, and this could take a while!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol i'm trying to link you to that ebay page but wheys coming up, anyway you'll see the equipment if look at their ebay shop...


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

has anyone used any of the jordan gym equipment (commercial). it looks very well priced but i have no idea of the quality.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

there is also matrix http://uk.matrixfitness.com/ and watson http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/shop-by-manufacturer/watson-1.html?p=8 along with the jordan equipment. anyone used any or seen any in commercial gyms. would you use this equipment??


----------



## fitnessgym (Dec 6, 2015)

Full of Strength Training Equipment,Free Weight Equipment and Cardio Equipment in SN Fitness. The top Commercial Fitness Equipment supplier from China.
*commercial gym equipment*


----------

